# Super hetrondyne reciever mod



## Teddeeh (Aug 19, 2019)

Hello!
Wonderful pcb and effect. 
Is it possible to mod this for dual footswitches 
1 for the main on/off
And 1 for a mod for just the fuzz, no oscollation or octave, just pure fuzz, 
And also when is thr schematic going to be released for this?


----------



## Robert (Aug 19, 2019)

Yep, this can be done pretty easily...   You'd just need to remove two resistors and move them to the 3PDT, then run a 4 wires (6 if you want an LED indicator as well).

I'll try to get the full docs finished up shortly, then it'll be fairly easy.


----------



## Teddeeh (Aug 20, 2019)

Aaa you flippin legend!!
What resistors by chance would they be?


----------



## Robert (Aug 20, 2019)

Move the two 10K resistors highlighted in red to a 3PDT footswitch, then connect the corresponding wires back to the pads where the resistors were removed.   Purple wires go to one resistor, green wires go to the other.   Polarity isn't important.

You'll have the leftover set of lugs on the 3PDT to switch an LED.





3PDT Wiring


----------



## Teddeeh (Aug 29, 2019)

You are beautiful thank you!!


----------



## CanadianDave (Aug 29, 2019)

awesome idea. I’m gonna try this too


----------



## red (Jun 27, 2020)

This mod is really simple but 100% worth to do, thank you!


----------

